# neti pots



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

anyone use neti pots? are they easy to use? tyia


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

I use it. They are not hard to use, but you do need to do some reading so you understand the process and do it right.

i read the neti FAQ at www.healthandyoga.com, (http://www.healthandyoga.com/html/clean/nasal.html, and http://www.healthandyoga.com/html/neti/neti_faqs/neti_faqs.asp) and also ordered the stainless steel neti pot from them. (actually got the pkg deal with a tongue scraper and some herbal toothpaste too). I was happy with the service, and the quality of the product. And the FAQ are very comprehensive on technique and any problems you might have.

i use it 1-3 times a day during allergy season, and when I get anything that feels like it might be a cold starting. Otherwise, I do it 1-2 times a week just to keep my nasal passages really clear.

--sgl


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

We have used Neti pots here for years. Mom uses hers daily and then some - much more frequently if she's getting a cold, or is ill. 

I use them only as needed. Dad tried them, but has switched to using the "Neil med" bottle. http://www.unimedprod.com/products.shtml He says that he likes the bottle better because "You don't have to stand on our head to use it". I think he had trouble with the netipot because he's tall with back problems and could not bend to use it as well.....

I use both - bottle and pot. I use a ceramic pot - only ever broken one - they are pretty strong. I didn't like the feel of the metal ones. 

I will say that if you have chlorinated, fluoridated, or over hard water - you should use store-bought botted water. When I use the tap water here, Its' harsh - because of the chlorine - I can smell it all day long....


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I use a cermanic netti pot as needed. Got it and the salt from the local health food store. It has made a world of difference in my sinuses!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Years ago when my husband had severe sinus problems his ENT gave him a small handout with written directions on how to take a small cup and put warm water and a small amount of salt in it and told how to use it to clean out sinuses. We still do it that way and have never used a neti pot. I think it is easier because all you have to do is hold the cup in one hand, press one nostril closed with the index finger of the other hand, suck a small amount of the salt water into the open nostril and expell it from the other side. Some will usually come back out the same nostril. I know I am not explaining it very well but it works for us and has for years and we didn't have to buy anything.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks for all the replys i just tried it yesterday it was a little uncomfortable at first im hoping i get used to it. it did seem to help though next time i think im going to use bottled water we have alot of chlorine in ours.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> t... i just tried it yesterday it was a little uncomfortable at first im hoping i get used to it.


It does take a little while to get confortable with the breathing, positioning your head at the right angle, wondering whether you're doing it right, etc.

The times I've had any discomfort, i think it was because the water was too hot or cold, or I had too much or too little salt in the water. (too little salt makes it sting a little bit.) 

I don't have any chlorine problems with my water, but I can see how that might be a problem. I believe that if you leave water out for a few hours/a day, the chlorine dissipates. (I think I read that re: gardening, ie, let the water sit overnight to get rid of chlorine, before putting it on your water.) You might try that if it's easier/cheaper than bottled water.

good luck...
--sgl


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have well water so I boil it before using it. I keep a jar of boiled water and when I want to use some, I fill the sink with hot water and set the jar in it to warm up. In a few minutes it's just the right temp. 

I use a metal pot. I figured I'd probably break a ceramic one. The instructions said to rinse and dry it after every use to prevent rust. It stainless steel so it should last a lifetime.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

we use the neil med bottle now. we used to use the ceramic neti pot and the kids had too much trouble with it and dh doesn't like to stay in a bent over position any longer than he absolutely has to. the bottle is a lot easier and you can buy pre mixed packets of the saline powder.... made it easier on the kids. 

you can use a syringe (no needle) or a bulb syringe like you suction out a baby's nose with or you can just snort a little bit of water up your nose and hold it there like dh used to do in the shower (yuck!) for a brief period of time we used a toy plastic tea pot, then a toy tupperware pitcher when one of the kids broke the tea pot.

whatever you do, washing out the sinuses is one of the best health moves you'll ever make!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i think there was too much salt. its getting easier and it does really feel good!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I really want to get one of these to try, however, just reading these posts make my eyes water. I absolutely cannot stand having water up my nose. I'm a former swimmer and having water up my nose or standing in my ears just is something I have a really hard time with.

Did any of you have problems like this? I do want to try it but how do I get past the bodies response to just the thought of it all :shrug:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Marchwind, I was the exact same way! But I just bought one a week ago and I don't know how I ever lived my whole life without one! This is the greatest thing!!!

It isn't bad in the least. If you use the right amount of salt and be sure and lean over the sink with your head tipped to side (not up or you will get it down your throat, only enough to make the water run out your opposite nostril), breath out your mouth (not your nose!!). It isn't a sensation of having water up your nose, rather warm cleansing water _running "out" of your nose_. It's extremely refreshing and clean feeling. Afterwards, you breath so much better it's amazing.

Be sure and blow your nose before, do it right after the first nostril, again after the second one. Then feel the clean!!! :baby04:


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> I really want to get one of these to try, however, just reading these posts make my eyes water. I absolutely cannot stand having water up my nose. I'm a former swimmer and having water up my nose or standing in my ears just is something I have a really hard time with.
> 
> Did any of you have problems like this? I do want to try it but how do I get past the bodies response to just the thought of it all :shrug:


i assume you're talking about chlorinated swimming pool water up your nose -- i wouldn't like that either, as i think the chlorine would make it sting. not to mention the pool water is probably cold. yikes!

however, with a neti pot, you're using body temp water, and no chlorine, and the same salinity as your blood so no stinging. 

I never had any huge aversion to it, but had some aversion due to:

a) the "yuk" factor, which since I live alone, I simply won't tell anyone the gross disgusting things I do! (except anonomously online. shhh, don't tell anyone!  )

b) how to breathe. solved by reading the FAQ's I linked to in an earlier post, just breath thru your mouth, and stay relaxed.

what pushed me over the edge was I get that really congested, can't breath right feeling when I get a cold or sore throat. Or, here in TX, allergies that are really bad. both make sleeping miserable, with partially waking up feeling like i can't breathe.

Then when I had congestion that wouldn't go away for 2-3 weeks and had to go to a doc and pay $60 just to get a prescription for antibotics... decided $25 bucks for a neti pot and whatever potential discomfort was a bargain. 

In fact, it generally feels pretty soothing. As stated earlier, any times I've had any discomfort, it was the water was too cold or too warm, or the salinity was too high or too low. easy solution -- just stop and start over mixing a fresh batch with the right temp/salinity.

A few months after the doc prescription, I had that feeling of oncoming cold/sore throat, and started using my neti pot that evening, and several times the next day. What normally would have turned into a full blown cold/stuffy nose/sore throat within 2 days, didn't turn into anything but a scratchy throat for less than a day, and slight congestion that went away each time I used the neti pot. (I was also taking elderberry syrup, which I'd recently found helps ward off colds, which probably also had an impact too.)

So, not sure how strong your aversion is, but hopefully this will help overcome your concerns and your watery eyes. Now, my eyes are watering because it's cedar pollen season. So, I'm going to go rinse the sinuses with some soothing warm water, and make my watery eyes go away! Good luck...

--sgl


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I really want to get one of these to try, however, just reading these posts make my eyes water. I absolutely cannot stand having water up my nose. I'm a former swimmer and having water up my nose or standing in my ears just is something I have a really hard time with.
> 
> Did any of you have problems like this? I do want to try it but how do I get past the bodies response to just the thought of it all :shrug:


 i felt the same way but i was suprised it was so easy and after a few tries feels natural.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

we use one too. Gotta love that little thing, it really works wonders...
btw, my dd calls it the snot pot :shrug: 

Belinda


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My son calls it "watering his nose".


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement. I was at the health food store yesterday and they were sold out. I guess Oprah had another program on them :shrug: I don't do TV so I don't know. Anyway, they will be getting more in soon. Ill have to give it a try. It gets so dry here in the winter, I'm sure the moisture will feel good.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i got mine from lehmans thats where i found out about them. it feels so good after you do it. im really glad i found out about them since ive been having alot of sinus trouble latley. really seems to help


----------



## fiddlerswife (May 23, 2007)

from www.chinaberry.com. I am really pleased with it and can tell a difference. Once you get the hang of how to tilt your head, it's easy.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

WALLGREEN DRUG STORE, has them in my little town for $14.99, They are made out of plastic with a top. The end is made to fit the nose so it dosen,t leak while using.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

today i just got sinucleanse its a packet of salt that you use in your neti pot developed by a ent. works great no discomfort at all and no measuring the salt.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> I really want to get one of these to try, however, just reading these posts make my eyes water. I absolutely cannot stand having water up my nose. I'm a former swimmer and having water up my nose or standing in my ears just is something I have a really hard time with.
> 
> Did any of you have problems like this? I do want to try it but how do I get past the bodies response to just the thought of it all :shrug:


Former swimmer here.... I thought I'd have a problem with it, too, but I cannot fathom how I've gotten along this far in life without using a neti pot before now.

It was a lot easier than I imagined and it helped my breathing almost immediately.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

yup neti really does work i was skeptical too at first but it really does help make me feel better.


----------

